# Chaos Havocs



## knight-of-nurgle (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey everyone I am adding a squad of Havocs to my army, however the weapon option for them is interesting what are people's opinions on the different weapons you can take and which would be the better choice. Should I just do a squad of one type of weapons going anti tank or anti infantry or should I mix it up a bit. They will be in a Nurgle army with bikers, plague marines, cultists, plague marines and flyers so will have mark of Nurgle, so probably won't have any of the special weapons since other units will have melta or flamer etc.
Cheers


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

4x Autocannons is the best option, as far as I've seen.

Midnight


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

Are you building this list as a competitive list or just between some mates? Or both?


----------



## knight-of-nurgle (Mar 31, 2010)

Micklez said:


> Are you building this list as a competitive list or just between some mates? Or both?


Bit of both will start off for fun but still would like to try to take it competitive as tournaments are fun (well the only one I have been to was)


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Well considering the resurgence of AV13-14 (Necrons, loyalist landraiders) vehicles I would suggest having at least one unit with solid las cannons, and one with flakk missle on a quad gun. That way nothing AV12 or flying will survive a single round of shooting, and if they try and overwhelm you with av13-14 (Necrons) you have at least one solid long range deterrent.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

LukeValantine said:


> Well considering the resurgence of AV14 vehicles


what resurgence?

....

anyways pending your local meta (if there are lots of AV13+) then ML/Lascannon are great.

I feel that taking a squad with autocannons and having an ADL around with a quad gun is the way to go.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

I find the best way to run havocs are 3 squads all with the same weapon. However if your only taking 1 squad the best layout is 4x missile launchers. Good against infantry and armour. Might be a bit expensive on the points but i feel its worth it.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Depends what you want them for:

4x Heavy Bolters:
Ha. Maybe if they were half they're cost they would've been useful.

4x Autocannons:
Autocannons are cheap, good against AV 10-11 and put out enough shots to threaten AV12 and annoy all infantry bar termis.

4x Lascannons:
With high Str and that magical AP2 lascannons will shred AV 10-12 and are good against AV 13-14. With 8+ Str and low AP you can put the hurt on heavy infantry and deathstars (Pallys hate lascannons).

4x Missile Launchers with Flakk:
The best choice against flyers right? Not really. Whilst Flakk missiles are twice as good as autocannons for plinking HPs off of flyers they're also 150% more expensive. Lascannons lack the RoF to beat Flakk in HP damage, but they are more useful for causing penetrating hits on flyers. 


In short lascannons and autocannons are where it's at. They're both useful against a range of targets, are both reasonably priced and can even put the hurt on flyers.


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

Fallen said:


> I feel that taking a squad with autocannons and having an ADL around with a quad gun is the way to go.


That's what I go with. Theyre so cost effective even my opponents comment on them.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

I run mine with 4 Lascannons, usually in 10 men squads to have ablative wounds and they are wonderful There is nothing bar flyers that can withstand that amount of firepower, it's usually a solid kill per turn.

The 4 Autocanons are great too, add an ADL with Quadgun if you face aircraft.


----------

